
Kim Kardashian’s Emoji App Is Making About $1M per Minute - mdariani
http://www.highsnobiety.com/2015/12/21/meet-kimoji-kim-kardashian-wests-own-emoji-app/
======
dozzie
[https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/236x/fe/e5/32/fee5326d8...](https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/236x/fe/e5/32/fee5326d8e85e32987eea1a413df523d.jpg)

Stop making stupid people famous.

